# youth hunt state land



## brian3127 (Nov 13, 2004)

my nephew is 12 and he wants to hunt with a rifle this year can he do it on state land during the youth hunt or is it just private land. i have been told two different things.


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

Page 8 of the hunting guide, private land only for 12 and 13 year olds with a firearm. The on-line hunting guide has a cool new look and use.

http://www.statehuntandfishregs.com/MI/


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

flinch said:


> Page 8 of the hunting guide, private land only for 12 and 13 year olds with a firearm. The on-line hunting guide has a cool new look and use.
> 
> http://www.statehuntandfishregs.com/MI/


Very nice. didnt know it existed, Thanks.


----------



## brian3127 (Nov 13, 2004)

ok thanks for the website. now is that just for youth hunt or it for rifle season too.


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

*3.101e Youth and 100 percent disabled veteran firearm deer hunting days, season established, limits defined, adult requirements, hunting hours.* 

Sec 3.101e (1)*The youth and 100 percent disabled veteran firearm deer hunting days shall be a 2-day hunt starting the fourth Saturday in September*. 

(2) Individuals wishing to participate in the youth and 100 percent disabled veteran firearm deer hunting days shall be eligible if one of the following applies:
(a) *A youth 10 through 16 years of age*.
(b) A veteran with 100 percent disability as defined by the United States department of veterans affairs. Documentation from the United States department of veterans affairs indicating 100 percent disability shall be in the possession of a veteran participating in this hunt. 
(c) A resident rated by the United States department of veterans affairs as individually unemployable. Documentation from the United States department of veterans affairs indicating this rating shall be in the possession of a veteran participating in this hunt. 

(3) The following rules shall apply to a person taking deer on the youth firearm deer hunting days: 
(a) *A person participating in youth and 100 percent disabled veteran firearm deer hunting days may take one deer provided they possess a firearm or combination deer hunting license or an antlerless deer hunting license valid for the unit in which they are hunting. Notwithstanding any other provisions of this order, during the youth firearm deer hunting days a firearm or combination deer hunting license is valid for either an antlered or an antlerless deer.*
(b) *A parent or legal guardian shall not allow a youth hunter to go afield to hunt deer unless the youth hunter is accompanied by an adult at least 18 years of age or older. Subject to section 43510, subsections (2) and (3), of Part 435, as amended, hunting and fishing licensing, MCL 324.43510, an adult accompanying a youth firearm deer hunter shall not possess or carry a firearm, a crossbow, or bow and arrow, except a veteran with 100 percent disability may possess a firearm, crossbow, or bow and arrow if hunting under the authority of section 3.101e(2)(b).*
(c) The hunting hours shall be one-half hour before sunrise to one-half hour after sunset, local time.
(d) Except as otherwise specifically provided in this section, all regulations of state law and this order regarding the taking, possession, transportation, and storage of deer during a firearm deer season shall apply to persons participating in youth and 100 percent disabled veteran firearm deer hunting days.


----------



## brian3127 (Nov 13, 2004)

so is this saying they only have a 2 day hunt and its onlyon private land or can they hunt archery season and rifle season on state land.


----------



## flinch (Aug 10, 2003)

Dude you really need to read the entire guide (it was provided in a link) so that you understand all the seasons. Your 12 year old son may hunt with a firearm for deer on private land (includes lands in the commercial forest program) during any season open to the use of firearms. This would include both the special youth hunt as well as regular firearms season and any other season open to the use of firearms for deer with the appropriate kill tag. He may not hunt for deer with a firearm on state land at any time until he is 14. He may hunt on any lands (private and state) with a bow and arrow (and crossbow in zone 3) during any season open to archery hunting.


----------



## jiggineyes (Feb 19, 2005)

If hes only 12..he can hunt with a bow on state land and with either a bow or gun on private land.


----------

